# SNOW GOOSE DOMINATION STATION



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Well fellas I must say this weekends hunt was interesting... Tyler was everything I expected and preparred for-plus some, Jed was great with his analogy's, Chris maintained discipline and order despite being a late arrival, The girls of G-town are non existant, and the snows will never be the same. Now I have to find a new window for my truck, buy a new magazine extension, and clean the dust out of my nose and ears. These trips sure are expensive, but it proves that if we shoot straight, scout hard, and keep the resident money flowing, we can kill geese. Hope to share a field again with you in the future. Someome post the pics of our hurendous harvest :beer: :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This was in the morning, birds decoyed really well, 43 birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

And this was that night we shot 72 in 1 1/2 hours, never had snows decoy so well in my life they would shuck all the way into 10 yards. The weekend total was 114 birds! Boys Saturday was a day to remember. Had a great time with all the guys I hunted with over the weekend!! :beer:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Sweet pics great hunt fellas!

:beer:


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

looks like you guys put the hurtin on them


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The best single day snow goose hunt I have ever been on hands down. The company was good and the birds were flying. I'll take that any day.

Blake (AKA 21 Gun Salute  ),
For the sake of your wallet you may want to leave the mag extension off. Although my barrel was a bit on the warm side too. We need to work on your Black Jack strategy a little bit. My strategy is guaranteed to limit your losses to 50% and my profits are locked in. It will keep the resident dollars flowing. Everybody wins!!! :wink: In any case it was a pleasure hunting with you this weekend. Your welcome anytime. Good thing I didn't let T-Rex jump them, huh. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, I would cut off my legs to have been there!!!! :lol: "DDDDDDaaaaaammmmmmnnnnn!!!!!" is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey!!! who didnt want to hunt that field?? Ummmm Ganderginder did not want to hunt it, And look what happened.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going! Any jewelry? :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Tyler/Jed

I like to think of you two as sort of a "Checks and Balances" system. One of you is always swinging towards the opposite decision. 
Jed-
It is VERY important to acknowledge the fact that T-REX pushed us to hunt that night. Without his "Who gives a ****" attitude, we wouldnt have killed those birds. As for my magazine extension, if its legal, I will do it. You know you like it :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey dont bash the eztension cause Im buying one for the X2 baby!!


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

Nice hunts guys. I had a great day today too. Ended up with 71 between just two of us. They decoys as well as I have ever seen them decoy and I average 85 to 100 days a year decoying snows. I was getting really greedy today. I was seeing how many I could get on the ground before shooting them. I got four groups to land along with a bunch of singles. Pretty fun to hunt these dumb Ross's and juvies.

Hey Blake, BZ the chocolate lab wanted me to tell you he missed you. LOL.

Todd Siemers


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We hunted the same field tonight and we had another epic night!!
We took another 43 out of the same field! It was the same as the other night just not as furious! Our shooting wasn't up to par, but those birds loved to schuck over us.
Damn did we have the same total for the weekend!!!!

Awesome weekend guys, So glad I was there for it!!!
Mav...


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice shooting... way to hit the triple digit in a day of wackin.. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well now I could have told you guys that you would hammer em in the evening since I decided to head home after the morninghunt. That damn near guaranteed it!!!!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I admit it was a good thing we hunted it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

158 geese aren't migrating north this spring after this weekend.

My shoulder is honestly black and blue and sore as hell this morning. I got a ton of pics and some movie clips...but my usb cord is in Bizmarck. :huh: I'll get 'em up soon.

Blake...it was a pleasure.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm ready to cut them this weekend again! I love this game way to much! :beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

GB3 and GG....the ying and the yang..on the horizon of a 114 bird day....


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice job guys. Congrats on the scouting and shooting effort. I just wish I had one morer weekend free.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you look at the lower right of that pick you can see the results when the birds fall out of the sky from close range and hit the decoys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spotless Decoys = Not hunting hard enough
:thumb:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Better the decoys :splat: than the one Jed and Dean damn near dropped on my lap  That was from a ways up too.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I didn't shoot that one. I remember being scared because everyone kept yelling look out, look out and I couldn't find the goose and figured I was gonna get drilled.

On saturday night we had a big flock come in and I let a bunch go over before I yelled to take em. I was shooting at birds in front of me and there were birds falling all over the place and all of the sudden I started hearing birds falling behind me. It was boom boom boom as they hit the ground behind me and every time the sound got closer. I was a little worried there too.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GG I wish onw would hit yeah, so I wouldnt have to listen to your BS while we are hunting....... :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Your lucky I practice voluntary restraint................with my fists. :lol: I pity the fool.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well if you werent such a wuss you would be hunting this weekend!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Damn that was a fun weekend!Now I have to go back to work for a little R&R(work seems relaxing compared to non-stop goose grinding all weekend).Yup,Jed and Tyler make quite the pair,order and chaous(sp).Hustad,your timing was just about perfect.As soon as you walked out in the field the birds showed up.There are a few roosts left in that area that havnt been hit yet.I got a call from the farmer who said he found two more.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I suppose we should cut them this weekend again eh Mallard. :wink: 
I cant wait!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3,You should change your handle to T-rex :lol: .Are you going on Hustads trip up north?I have to do the wedding on friday night and probably wont be in any shape to hunt saturday morning :bartime: .How is saturday pm,or sunday morning?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like you guys really pounded them! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, if you clowns are up north give me a call. You got the digits.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I guess I am not sure who is getting dominated here after another weekend of 2 am wakeup calls I think that the geese may be dominating us...but the lack of sleep did pay off with some geese. We met some new guys and had a good steady morning shoot....the afternoon wasn't as festive.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nicely done guys...wish I were there! Who were the guys you hooked up with and how?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Myelf, Duxnbux, Acemallard, Dave K and two of his buddy's.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

......yeah I woulda been up in ND if I would have gotten "the Call" earlier.....its a long drive from St. Paul to c.f........oh well...Nice shoot guys,...Woody! :-?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I should have gone. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

That was a good time. It was my best hunt ever.
It's nice hunting with guys that have a good idea of what they are doing.
I was getting tired of learning from the school of hard knocks.

Thanks agian guys
:beer:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Don't be tooo nice about them. The heads are swelling already . :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice job guys!!! Did you get any more jewelery? I had to work all weekend or I would have been there!

Mav...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Mav.... I heard it is not true that you worked all weekend...... Word is you found yourself knee deep in a bachelorette party!!!!! I guess that is the kind of work we all would enjoy if we were young single guys like you!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Good shoot boys! Still seeing a few down south!

I had a domination station this weekend but it wasn't on snow geese. I think her name was Lori!! :lol: How bout you Goosebuster? :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

LOL Lori??? The chick in the bar?? You bagged her??? I was going to this up coming weekend...LOL


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:lol: LMFAO


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well I am a Ladies man.....Someones got to please them!!!!!
And I wasn't even drinking that night! Sometimes it's fun being the DD and watching eveyone else. Makes flirting with drunk girls easy! 8)

Mav...

god bless bachellorette parties!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm with dave k. it was my best hunt too. all the guys were great to hunt with and i had a great time. thanks agains guys..


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Keep it going. You keep it going guys. Earlier you all said you were going to lite em up this year, and it looks like you did.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

P.S. I am quitting my job a Cabela's before next fall.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Load up on decoys before you do!! :wink: :wink:


----------

